# old PM's........



## bob1961 (Aug 7, 2013)

I have old pm's that I deleted and got sent to my trash folder, but how do I completely delete them away for good ??....


----------



## s2k9k (Aug 7, 2013)

Why?
Don't open your trash folder.
I think after some time they will drop off automatically.


----------



## bob1961 (Aug 7, 2013)

oldest is from may 2010, how many years do they take to go away :biggrin: ....


----------



## s2k9k (Aug 7, 2013)

I don't know. I just checked mine and the oldest is from March 2013 and I know I had PM's from way before that.
Hmmmm I will have to ask an Admin and get back to you.


----------



## themule69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Don't say anything in a PM that you don't want someone to find


----------



## daveomak (Aug 8, 2013)

Bob, morning.....   Anything you put on a forum, or u-tube, or facebook....etc... instantly becomes the property of the host.....   besides that, the gummint is storing it somewhere also.....  NOTHING can be deleted.....   like mule posted.. _Don't say anything in a PM that you don't want someone to find_


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 8, 2013)

I think the system stores the deleted Pm's in the trash file in case you delete a PM you didn't mean to. The Pm's are deleted from the trash can as more Pm's are deleted. In other words it holds lets say 20 deleted Pm's if you delete a PM today it goes to the trash can and the oldest one in the trash can disappears. I don't actually know how many it holds but it is a preset number. At least this is what I was once told


----------



## bob1961 (Aug 8, 2013)

I just like to keep things cleaned up, I don't do or say anything illegal....just like to clean out my trash folder, I can do it every other forum I go to....one forum we only have a 50 PM limit then we can't get any more pm's until we clean up old pm's....


----------

